# Glendale Calf., Police Equipment shop



## zorro (Apr 15, 2009)

Howdy , I just bought a old concealment holster marked “OM” FM INC Glendale , Calf. 
Any ideas ?? 
please post , many thanks,
tumbleweed


----------

